# Filing cabinet



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Would a filing cabinet work well for a stand? For a 33g tank? If I would put a piece of plywood on top of it?

Thanks for the information


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the filing cabinet as wide as the tank?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if its not a cheap crappy one then yes the good ones are built strong ive seen them stacked double high and filled to the brim with files


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

One like this

Filing cabinet -- three drawer, lateral, beige


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think with the piece of plywood you should be ok


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

make sure the cabinet is set to only one drawer can be open at a time..

I have seen those cabinets tip if more than one drawer is open... with a tank on top that would be REALLY bad


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> make sure the cabinet is set to only one drawer can be open at a time..
> 
> I have seen those cabinets tip if more than one drawer is open... with a tank on top that would be REALLY bad


lol yea that would suck, good idea tomake sure the interlock is on
some cabinets also have weights in the bottom at the back to prevent that


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

that would make me nervous.


----------

